# Pornhub's Rick & Morty Porno Parodie



## TheRock1337 (24. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt eine Rick & Morty Porno-Parodie namens "Dick and Morty" und es ist mehr dilettantisch und preisgünstig als man sich das vorstellen kann, was irgendwie dazu dient, es noch lustiger zu machen. Viel Glück, deine Jollies zu diesem Stück X-Rated-Dreck zu bekommen, du wirst zu hart lachen, um dich zu konzentrieren.

Dieses Stück Kinogold wurde von April O'Neil, Vuko und Lee Roy Myers geschrieben und inszeniert und spielt Stars wie Dick, seine Ex-Freundin Untitty, Beth, Meesex und Bird Person. Und natürlich taucht auch Pickle Dick auf. Wir wissen nicht genau, welche Rolle Morty in der Geschichte hat.

Sie können den absolut sicher-für-arbeiten Anhänger von pornhub unten sehen, und wenn Sie noch etwas krankhaftes Verlangen haben, das Ganze zu sehen, ist es exklusiv auf PornHub - Pornhub.com - Porn Tube Site  verfügbar. Wubba lubba Dub Dub, Leute ... eesh.

YouTube


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*

Auch wenn Interstellar Nov. 2014 rausgekommen ist, lief er in machen Kinos noch bis Januar.

Deshalb meine Empfehlung: *Interstellar*


----------



## cerbero (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*

Interstellar ist eine gute Wette auf den Titel, ja.

Der Marsianer läuft erst im Oktober an, von daher kann ich noch nix dazu sagen...  mal schauen wie gut sie das Buch umsetzen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue4PCI0NamI - Trailer zum Film


----------



## Kandzi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*

Interstellar

Allerdings ist "Der Marsianer" auch ein ganz heisser Kandidat auf den Titel. Das Buch war Super!


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*



> Empfehlungen?


Ein bisschen früh über die besten SciFi-Filme 2015 zu reden wenn Sie noch gar nicht draußen sind. Aber gut:

Star Wars Episode VII
- Der Film soll dieses Jahr rauskommen, bis auf den Trailer weiß ich aber noch überhaupt nichts von dem Film. Wenn es kein Flopp wird werd ich ihn mir wahrscheinlich anschauen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgyFviViQxc



> Der Marsianer läuft erst im Oktober an, von daher kann ich noch nix dazu sagen... mal schauen wie gut sie das Buch umsetzen.


Ich kenne das Buch nicht, aber den Trailer fand ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*

Ist zwar eine Superhelden-Comic Verfilmung und vom letzten Jahr "Guardians of the Galaxy". Wie ich finde sehr innovativ und mal was ganz anderes. 

"Ant-Man" soll auch ganz gut sein. 
Leider bin ich aufgrund der beschissenen Hitze noch nicht dazu gekommen mir den im Kino anzugucken.


----------



## cerbero (7. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*

Ant-Man verbuch ich mal unter "Comicverfilmung", nicht unter SciFi.

Bischen mehr Marsianer-Werbung:  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAHwvVPQZggKTgQlVF88rGw

Ansonsten wärs wirklich mal Zeit wieder Trailer durchzuschauen...


----------



## facehugger (7. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*

Chappie fand ich gut:


Chappie - Film 2015 - FILMSTARTS.de 
Arnie natürlich ebenso:


Terminator: Genisys - Film 2015 - FILMSTARTS.de 
auch sehenswert:


Ex Machina - Film 2015 - FILMSTARTS.de 
und ebenfalls nicht verkehrt:


Die Bestimmung - Insurgent - Film 2015 - FILMSTARTS.de 
Gruß


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*

@Cerbero: Comic-Verfilmungen haben Fantasy und SciFi Elemente. Schwierig da manchmal Grenzen zu ziehen. 

@Facehugger: Guter Vorschlag. Terminator: Genisys fand ich aber  enttäuschend (hauptsächlich wegen der Sache mit John Connor). Die anderen genannten Filme habe ich noch nicht gesehen, die sollen aber ganz gut sein. Werde mir die auf jeden Fall noch angucken.


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*



> Ant-Man verbuch ich mal unter "Comicverfilmung", nicht unter SciFi.


SciFi schließt Comic keinesfalls aus. Es kommt aber auf den Comic und die Umsetzung an. "Comicverfilmung" ist kein richtiges Genre sondern, gibt nur die Art der Vorlage an.

Dein Satz ist so als würde man sagen: Harry Potter ist eine Buchverfilmung, kein Fantasy.


----------



## Owly-K (12. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Scifi film 2015?*

_Chappie_ war wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn auch „nur“ ein „erwachsenes“ Remake der Nummer 5 - Filme, bzw. erinnert er sehr stark daran. _Interstellar_ war auch sehenswert, auch wenn mir der Schluss ein wenig missfallen hat.

Ich kam leider noch nicht dazu, mir _Insurgent_ anzuschauen. Der Vorgänger hat mich jedenfalls eher überzeugt als die unsäglichen _Hunger Games_-Filme, in deren Hype-Schatten er leider stand.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMG6iINWhYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

